
Ask HN: What Laptop Is the Best for Web Development? - acidtweak
Hi there, I want to buy a laptop for the purpose of Web Development. mainly. Front-end and Back-end both. I can&#x27;t seem to pick one. I see a lot of developers using MacBook Pro and some use HP and a system such as Linux etc.<p>What laptop would you recommend me for web development? I want a laptop with high speed performance, good space, long battery life and is not so expensive.<p>I don&#x27;t mind paying for a MacBook Pro but is it really worth it if I want to buy for Web Development?<p>I&#x27;m so looking forward to hear from you guys. :)
======
avoidwork
os x is like the best gnu system you can work with, followed up by any free
gnu system you like, then windows, then chromeos. windows can be decent with a
cli tool like scoop, or using cash* until the ubuntu terminal is available...
then things will change slightly.

~~~
rman666
Scoop?

~~~
rman666
Ahh ... [http://scoop.sh/](http://scoop.sh/)

------
bwackwat
Chromebook is cheap.

